# Chrome strips under the window and on the trunk



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

Does anyone know where I can get those chrome strips under the window and on the trunk but in the color black?? I tried plasti dip and that stuff is so inconsistent texture wise plus isn't durable, and I'm too **** chicken to sand/paint them myself.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I blacked mine out with plasti dip. It's all about the prep work and application.

You can use black vinyl instead.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Order the strips for a LS......those are black.....you'll also need the LS triangular piece for each side behind the rear doors.

Stop at a dealer and look at a LS to see what I mean.

Rob


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

Robby said:


> Order the strips for a LS......those are black.....you'll also need the LS triangular piece for each side behind the rear doors.
> 
> Stop at a dealer and look at a LS to see what I mean.
> 
> Rob


Who exactly sells them? I can't find anything on the web


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

After you check one out. You can find them on gmpartsdirect, not gonna find much better price than here for OEM parts


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

I still can't find any even on GM Parts Direct. Do they not sell the trim in black or even at this point ill buy chrome ones and paint them black myself. This is ridiculous.. I spent 4 hours yesterday trying to plasti dip them but they were so uneven texture wise and the plasti dip didn't seem to cover a lot of spots even though I used a full can on it.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

larlar75 said:


> I still can't find any even on GM Parts Direct.


I can find it, but can't tell if it's chrome or painted. From what I'm reading, the parts catalog on GM Parts Direct is a third party thing, which is why you have to confirm the part number with them before ordering. 

It might be worth calling to see they can figure it out and get you the right part.


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> I can find it, but can't tell if it's chrome or painted. From what I'm reading, the parts catalog on GM Parts Direct is a third party thing, which is why you have to confirm the part number with them before ordering.
> 
> It might be worth calling to see they can figure it out and get you the right part.


Ok thanks


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Oh, and from the photos I saw, the piece isn't black - is the same color as the car. I'm not sure if they can be ordered pre-painted.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

I'd bet if you typed in ls for trim level it is more likely to be not chrome than if you put in ltz


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

170-3tree said:


> I'd bet if you typed in ls for trim level it is more likely to be not chrome than if you put in ltz


I tried both LS and LTZ - and got the same part number. Maybe I have to check LS for a specific year?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The year specific thing may be the answer.

Earlier LS versions had the chrome trim....it was changed in 2014.
So the 2014/2015 side trims are black.....fitment is the same.

Rob


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

Robby said:


> The year specific thing may be the answer.
> 
> Earlier LS versions had the chrome trim....it was changed in 2014.
> So the 2014/2015 side trims are black.....fitment is the same.
> ...


Yea my car is a 2012 LS 1.8L and it has the chrome which is why I want black because I saw a 2013 LS and 2014 LS with black.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes It was 2013 the LS got the much nicer looking black trim.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I tried '14 and '15. Same thing. Only difference is a different part number if you've got the rear view camera.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

ChevyGuy said:


> I tried '14 and '15. Same thing. Only difference is a different part number if you've got the rear view camera.


Never noticed the back bar being black on the LS, only the side window trim. Looking online at LS cruze for sale I can't find one photo that shows the back bar anything but chrome.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I agree......the trunk bar remains chrome on all versions....LS to LTZ.....My responses are related to the upper door trim strips.

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Robby said:


> I agree......the trunk bar remains chrome on all versions....LS to LTZ.....My responses are related to the upper door trim strips.


Ahhhh. And the photos I was looking at were for Cruzes in other countries - like the one for Chile found on Wikipedia.

Went looking for pieces for a 2014 window. Success! 

BODY HARDWARE / FRONT DOOR / EXTERIOR TRIM
BODY HARDWARE / REAR DOOR / EXTERIOR TRIM 
BODY HARDWARE / QUARTER PANEL / EXTERIOR TRIM

Item #1 in each case.

Choice of "black" and "bright finish". I found both looking under LTZ.


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Ahhhh. And the photos I was looking at were for Cruzes in other countries - like the one for Chile found on Wikipedia.
> 
> Went looking for pieces for a 2014 window. Success!
> 
> ...


You sir deserve a pat on the back! Thank you!


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

Why in the **** are the back quarter panel triangle things $92 for black and $17 for chrome??? What the **** is that about??


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I have been looking for the black trim pieces for a while now. Quite by accident, I found the Bright Finish APPLIQUE - GM (95991483) 
Picture

Someday, I might find some more. 
(me looking for these pieces)


Just found a black one. Almost choked on the price difference!

APPLIQUE - GM (95991480)


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I just found a magic decoder ring! :eusa_clap:

BELT WEATHER-STRIP, RIGHT - 2014 CHEVROLET CRUZE (95040060) Front
Belt Weather-strip, RIGHT for 2014 Chevrolet Cruze|95040060 : GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts
List Price:	$114.95
You Save:	$40.46 (35% off)
Sale Price:	$74.49

BELT WEATHER-STRIP, LEFT - 2014 CHEVROLET CRUZE (95040059) Front
Belt Weather-strip, LEFT for 2014 Chevrolet Cruze|95040059 : GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts
List Price:	$114.95
You Save:	$40.46 (35% off)
Sale Price:	$74.49

BELT WEATHER-STRIP, RIGHT - 2014 CHEVROLET CRUZE (95196692) Rear
Discontinued

BELT WEATHER-STRIP, LEFT - 2014 CHEVROLET CRUZE (95264198) Rear
Belt Weather-strip, LEFT for 2014 Chevrolet Cruze|95264198 : GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts
List Price:	$114.95
You Save:	$40.46 (35% off)
Sale Price:	$74.49

APPLIQUE, RIGHT - 2014 CHEVROLET CRUZE (95991481) Right
Applique, RIGHT for 2014 Chevrolet Cruze|95991481 : GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts
List Price:	$155.30
You Save:	$54.67 (35% off)
Sale Price:	$100.63

APPLIQUE, LEFT - 2014 CHEVROLET CRUZE (95991480) Left
Applique, LEFT for 2014 Chevrolet Cruze|95991480 : GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts
List Price:	$158.65
You Save:	$55.84 (35% off)
Sale Price:	$102.81


Total on sale price excluding right rear trim = $426.91

Ouch! 

Anyone have any of these pieces for sale?


----------



## whitecruzersturbo (Feb 26, 2015)

I vinyl wrapped the window trims in satin black and I ordered the rear triangles from ebay brand new(OEM GM) here's the link..you'll laugh at how much cheaper it is OEM Parts Rear Side Door Quarter Cover L+R 2P For GM Chevrolet Cruze 2008-2012 | eBay They fit 2013/14/15 as well

and fyi they came with all new clips, foam, and the double stick tape!!!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm guessing that the majority have the chrome trim.....the chrome trim versions are usually in the $20.00 range depending on source..
Plus or minus $5.00.

The trimless versions are insane with a wag of so few (compared to the trim type) made.

Rob


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

whitecruzersturbo said:


> I vinyl wrapped the window trims in satin black and I ordered the rear triangles from ebay brand new(OEM GM) here's the link..you'll laugh at how much cheaper it is OEM Parts Rear Side Door Quarter Cover L+R 2P For GM Chevrolet Cruze 2008-2012 | eBay They fit 2013/14/15 as well
> 
> and fyi they came with all new clips, foam, and the double stick tape!!!


They are listed for the 2010-2012 models and I cannot seem to be able to email the seller to verify. Are there any differences in attachment or maybe curvature on a 2014?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

All gen I are the same part.

Rob


----------



## whitecruzersturbo (Feb 26, 2015)

Robby said:


> All gen I are the same part.
> 
> Rob


Rob is correct, I'm proof..I ordered that set for my 2014


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

whitecruzersturbo said:


> I vinyl wrapped the window trims in satin black and I ordered the rear triangles from ebay brand new(OEM GM) here's the link..you'll laugh at how much cheaper it is OEM Parts Rear Side Door Quarter Cover L+R 2P For GM Chevrolet Cruze 2008-2012 | eBay They fit 2013/14/15 as well
> 
> and fyi they came with all new clips, foam, and the double stick tape!!!


I just got these in the mail. I was surprised to see that it was just plastic and no black "chrome" trim. I then looked at another set I bought to compare and the plastic is almost the same dimension as the piece with the trim. I have some picyutres, but all of a sudden none of my USB card readers works anymore.


----------

